# Walking My Toy Poodle during an Arizona Summer



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am in NY State, I use Musher's Secret on my pup for walking on asphalt in the summer, as for boots I have no suggestions


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I put mine in a carriage and they love it, toys as well


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have Musher’s Secret on hand. Our friend’s GR was jogging along with his people and was miserable later with burned pads one Texas summer. I have touched the pavement, ever since and limited or scheduled walks accordingly.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don’t use anything for their laws but I try to walk either in the morning or late afternoon, early evening so the pavement is not as hot. And I let them walk on grass as much as possible.


----------



## Eric (Jun 26, 2019)

I live in El Paso - not as hot as AZ, but still pretty hot. In the summer I usually only take my dog walking early in the morning - that way the pavement has had all night to cool down. The generally accepted test is to put your hand on the pavement for 5 seconds, and if it is tolerable, then it's probably OK for the dog. An infrared thermometer would be a more accurate way to do it, if you wanted to nerd out, since everyone's hands and tolerance to heat are different. I just check to make sure the pavement only feels warm, not hot. Where we live there might even be early mornings where it's too hot. If that's the case, then a grassy park or playing in the yard would probably be better.


----------

